# "Fehler beim Lesen des Datenträgers Strg+alt+entf zum neustarten" beim Systemstart



## Maxmann2 (8. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen mein Problem ist, dass immer die oben erwähnte fehlermeldung erscheint wenn ich meinen pc starte.
Ich habe Suse 9.2 und Windows Xp Sp1 installiert.

*Dás Ganze beschriebende Problem trat auf als ich eine 2. festplatte anschloss und über mein Betriebssystem (Windows) Windows auf diese Platte installierte(partitionierte & formatieren eingeschlossen)*

Mit Linux konnte ich bis vor kurzem auf alle meine Fetsplatten (c,d->NTFS und e->FAT)
auch mit schreibzugriff zugreifen, um alles nötige zu sichern.
Im moment sehe ich die Festplatten zwar unter Linux aber sie erscheinen leer.

Ich möchte nun mit meiner Product-recovery Cd mein Windows System neu installieren(wer einen Aldi-Medion Pc hat kennt diesen Vorgang).
Nun erst kommt eine Meldung, dass ich alle Partitionen löschen und neu anlegen soll, darauf folgt ein Blauer bildschrim, der nach kurzer Zeit durch einen Fortschrittsbalken der Installation ersetzt wird, bricht sogleich ab und spuckt nun folgende Fehlermeldung aus
Error: #1826
Error Free space not found

Ich frage mich wie ich mein System nun wiederherstellen kann(ob linux und windows gelöscht werden müssen ist mir egal).


Ps: Bei Google habe ich zwar ähnliche Probleme gefunden aber die Lösungen funktiuonierten bei mir nicht.


----------

